# Silencer on guns



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure I understand what advantage it would be to put a silencer on a deer hunting weapon since that is now allowed?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Actual silencers remain illegal. What is legal now here in Ohio will quiet a gun, but doesn't even come close to being a silencer. The purpose is to help eliminate recoil from the muzzle the way I understand it (not claiming to be an expert by any means).

We do have a couple resident members that know a heck of a lot (I'd call them experts) more than I about firearms so hopefully one of them will explain my 50,000 ft explanation in greater detail.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought about suppressors the other day while deer hunting. There was a black squirrel slithering through the woods while I was there. I thought to myself "if only I had a suppressor, I would be able to crqck that squirrel with a heavy low velocity load without alerting everything in the woods."
of course that wouldnt be allowed since you can only hunt deer during deer season, but that would probably make a shotgun more practical for squirrel. I could take out a squirrel and the others would have not a clue whats going on. My dream silenced weapon either would be a SBS 12 gauge single shot suppressed, or a SBS saiga 20 suppressed.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I thought about suppressors the other day while deer hunting. There was a black squirrel slithering through the woods while I was there. I thought to myself "if only I had a suppressor, I would be able to crqck that squirrel with a heavy low velocity load without alerting everything in the woods."
> of course that wouldnt be allowed since you can only hunt deer during deer season, but that would probably make a shotgun more practical for squirrel. I could take out a squirrel and the others would have not a clue whats going on. My dream silenced weapon either would be a SBS 12 gauge single shot suppressed, or a SBS saiga 20 suppressed.


I have never heard of a suppressed shot gun before? I guess a slug gun might be doable if that is what you are referring to, but shot?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.silencerco.com/salvo/
Salvo 12.
http://www.metrogun.com/orion.html
and the orion.
the salvo 12 is 1,400 (dont know if that includes the tax stamp)
And the orion is 800. Little pricy for my tastes but would be interesting to have. My biggest question about them is do they have a choke system of some type? They wouldnt have that much use if you couldnt use them out to 30 or 40 yards.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Suppressors are legal to hunt certain game at this time in the state of ohio. Coyotes, varmints things like that. THe state is proposing opening it up to to make it legal to hunt deer with next season, with that being said there is more than likely going to be a complete change in what rifle calibers can be used. No one puts a suppressor on a lever gun, usually a bolt action, semi auto. It sounds like ohio is going to male it like indian and other states.

Im waiting now for the poacher comments to start.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

TomC said:


> Suppressors are legal to hunt certain game at this time in the state of ohio. Coyotes, varmints things like that. THe state is proposing opening it up to to make it legal to hunt deer with next season, with that being said there is more than likely going to be a complete change in what rifle calibers can be used. No one puts a suppressor on a lever gun, usually a bolt action, semi auto. It sounds like ohio is going to male it like indian and other states.
> 
> Im waiting now for the poacher comments to start.


Not quite correct. No quadruped animal or winged animal may be hunted with a suppressor in OHIO. However, the use of a suppressor for hunting just passed the Ohio house and Senate. It is up the the Gov, now......


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

A muzzle brake directs gasses to drive the firearm forward, helping counteract the recoil force back into the shooter. the report will be louder then without it attached though.

A compensator vents some of the escaping gasses upward, reducing the rise in the barrel as the weapon is fired. This allows the shooter to more easily and quickly reacquire his target for faster follow-up shots. 

A Flash Suppressor does exactly what it sounds like it does and reduces muzzle flash. 

The above three are legal to use now in Ohio

A silencer the main objective of a suppressor is to make the gun QUIET by reducing the velocity of the escaping gas. These can sometimes act as a muzzle break as well.

As for a silenced shotgun that just sounds like an oxymoron to me. I like the video though even the 6" one weighs in over a pound. 1200 bucks no thanks!

The advantages to using a silencer has nothing to do really with the game itself but the hunter using it. IE: better accuracy, less recoil shoulder damage, and most of all it saves your hearing!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't forget, even if you use a silencer/suppressor, if you're not using sub-sonic rounds you're going to hear the crack of the round break the speed barrier. Using a silencer/suppressor will lessen the DBs at the source (gun/rifle) and reduce the chances of possible hearing damage for the shooter/hunter. Even with good hearing protection anytime you can lessen the DBs that's a good thing IMO.

Before everyone runs out and tries to buy one, you need an ATF Tax stamp, A Gun Trust or legal Corporation (best way to do it because it's private), and TIME. The wait right now to get approved for your Tax Stamp can be 6 months or longer depending on which form you file.

http://www.silencershop.com/support/atf-wait-times/


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

RJohnson442 said:


> A muzzle brake directs gasses to drive the firearm forward, helping counteract the recoil force back into the shooter. the report will be louder then without it attached though.
> 
> A compensator vents some of the escaping gasses upward, reducing the rise in the barrel as the weapon is fired. This allows the shooter to more easily and quickly reacquire his target for faster follow-up shots.
> 
> ...


You got that right! I touched off a shot with a shotgun equipped with a muzzle brake exactly one time! It almost blew my ears right off my head! It was good learning experience despite the fact I couldn't hear anything for most of the day! What I learned was that I would never, ever buy or use a shotgun with a muzzle brake!



EStrong said:


> Don't forget, even if you use a silencer/suppressor, if you're not using sub-sonic rounds you're going to hear the crack of the round break the speed barrier. Using a silencer/suppressor will lessen the DBs at the source (gun/rifle) and reduce the chances of possible hearing damage for the shooter/hunter. Even with good hearing protection anytime you can lessen the DBs that's a good thing IMO.
> 
> Before everyone runs out and tries to buy one, you need an ATF Tax stamp, A Gun Trust or legal Corporation (best way to do it because it's private), and TIME. The wait right now to get approved for your Tax Stamp can be 6 months or longer depending on which form you file.
> 
> http://www.silencershop.com/support/atf-wait-times/


It seems to me that much of the advantage would be less hearing damage for the shooter. When I'm heading to the range for a shooting or sighting in session, I always have my ear plugs. But I never use them when hunting, I need my ears then! I use my ears just as much as my eyes. I also think they might help when varmint hunting at night in an area where people are living within earshot. Not waking people out of sound sleep in the middle of the night is a plus in that scenario!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> I have never heard of a suppressed shot gun before? I guess a slug gun might be doable if that is what you are referring to, but shot?


Never seen No Country for Old Men? Awesome movie  Awesome bad guy!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Never seen No Country for Old Men? Awesome movie  Awesome bad guy!



One if my favorite movies!!





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

